# Shawn Marion is the most



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

underrated player in the league. He scores and rebounds like the nobodies business, especially when you see guys like Kenyon martin average 5! rebounds a game. Good Luck, SHAWN!


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

He was on a very weak rebounding team last year, so if he didn't try to take responsibilities and get rebounds, they would give up ridiculous amounts of offensive rebounds.

Kenyon Martin has the exact opposite. He focuses more on the running game than on rebounding, because he knows that whoever's at center, Van Horn, and Kidd can get the rebounds and start the breaks. Flip-flop the the teams for the two of them, and Marion's rebounding numbers would go way down, and Martins would go way up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon martin, in his wildest dreams! will never be the rebounder Marion is. Learn that and move on!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> He was on a very weak rebounding team last year, so if he didn't try to take responsibilities and get rebounds, they would give up ridiculous amounts of offensive rebounds.
> 
> Kenyon Martin has the exact opposite. He focuses more on the running game than on rebounding, because he knows that whoever's at center, Van Horn, and Kidd can get the rebounds and start the breaks. Flip-flop the the teams for the two of them, and Marion's rebounding numbers would go way down, and Martins would go way up.


BBallFan is right, when you have a guy like Kidd on your team, and know that he can get the rebound, there is absolutely no reason to get them, you just run. But Martin is nowhere near as good a rebounder as The Matrix.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Matrix is an AWESOME dunker,and a GREAT rebounder for his size!But he was on a team thats starting C and PF were Tskalidis and Outlaw,who both average under 5 boards a game!


----------

